# 2017 World Series



## Kraut783 (Oct 28, 2017)

Not much of a baseball fan, but nice to see the Astros in it this year.  Current standing Astros 2 - Dodgers 1

Last nights game:



Go Astros!!


----------



## Topkick (Oct 28, 2017)

Pulling for the Dodgers here. Always a National league fan...I think Pitchers should bat But, the Astros were NLers not so long ago so I am glad to see them in the show!


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 28, 2017)

As a cubs fan I'm pulling for the Astros more for the fact they're the underdog moneyball-esque team right now. Totally not for the fact that I'm bitter over getting blown out by the Dodgers, _not at all._


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 28, 2017)

The Astros sucked for a very long time in order to get to where they are now. Has nothing to do with money ball. The Cubs are also not a money ball team. They are a hybrid.


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 28, 2017)

I never said the cubs were, and money ball was a poor word choice. Frugal contracting? Smart trades or drafting? A great farm system to pull from? The baseball gods showing mercy? I don't know, all I can say for sure is that it'll be a good storyline regardless of what team wins.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 28, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> The Astros sucked for a very long time in order to get to where they are now. Has nothing to do with money ball. The Cubs are also not a money ball team. They are a hybrid.



I still don't recognize too many names in the Astros lineup, but the Cubs and Dodgers lineups read like all-star teams.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 28, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> I never said the cubs were, and money ball was a poor word choice. Frugal contracting? Smart trades or drafting? A great farm system to pull from? The baseball gods showing mercy? I don't know, all I can say for sure is that it'll be a good storyline regardless of what team wins.



Cubs sucked for 108 years to finally get a good farm system to pull from.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Oct 28, 2017)

Liberals will try to work in global warming every chance they can:

Game 2 Home runs blamed on Climate Change!!!!


----------



## Topkick (Oct 28, 2017)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Liberals will try to work in global warming every chance they can:
> 
> Game 2 Home runs blamed on Climate Change!!!!



Could it have anything to do with, lets say, better conditioned athletes? Kids are conditioned to play sports from the time they are born now. They train year round.  In the days of old, baseball players actually worked regular jobs and played baseball in the summer. I would expect more production from modern athletes.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 29, 2017)

Damn....dodgers pulled out a 6-2 win.....series tied up 2-2


----------



## Crimson (Oct 30, 2017)

If you haven't been watching this series, then you are truly missing out. I didn't think the drama of game 2 could ever be matched...and then last night happened. 

World Series 2017: How the Astros Won Game 5, Inning by Inning


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 30, 2017)

LouCar22 said:


> If you haven't been watching this series, then you are truly missing out. I didn't think the drama of game 2 could ever be matched...and then last night happened.
> 
> World Series 2017: How the Astros Won Game 5, Inning by Inning




Can't believe I turned it off when it was still tied.  3-2, Tuesday could be it!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 1, 2017)

Game 7 tonight....this has been a hell of a series.


----------

